# Storage /Organization of Transfers



## dw (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone have a good method for organizing or storing transfers? I like to take transfers, t shirts and machine to craft fairs and make shirts to order. But I'm struggling with how to best organize and move the transfers around. Most of them are larger than the standard file folder size.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you done a search? I recall an identical post a couple of weeks ago with some suggestions.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

splathead said:


> Have you done a search? I recall an identical post a couple of weeks ago with some suggestions.


I think that was my post you are referring to. I was selling at a festival and wanted to know the best way to store transfers for easy access.

I think JB (or somebody) mentioned pizza boxes, but since I have 30+ different designs that would be like a Leaning Tower of Pizza Boxes.  Anyway, I found out that I didn't have electricity and couldn't press on site so I didn't look into it much further ... although I did end up buying some really big zip-lock bags that I can stand up in some sort of vertical file for next time.

Just make sure whatever you put them in is water proof in case it rains!


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought an artists fabric portfolio pouch, actually it was a set and I chose the largest one for the over sized transfers, it is about 16 x 24. I Put all of my large transfers in it separated by cardboard. I actually like your ziplock bag idea. On the top of the bag above the zip you could label each bag with the basic design name, and perhaps every 5th or tenth design you put cardboard for stability. Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been trying to figure out a way to do the same thing. I'd like to go to craft shows. I'd like to bring some rhinestone and vinyl transfers, heat press and blanks. I was thinking of putting my transfers into clear plastic binder sleeves and organizing by type in different binders. the only problem with that is that i'll only be able to make transfers that are no larger than a sheet of paper. what size transfers do yall usually make? Like the most common size.  

just found this shelf at walmart. looks like it would work well to setup at shows and take down when your done  
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mac-At-Home-Origami-Shelf/15269226


----------



## Broom Holder (Feb 3, 2015)

To help you with your storage organization problems - here are some unique ideas you can use today in your home.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

Broom Holder said:


> To help you with your storage organization problems - here are some unique ideas you can use today in your home.


 Where??


----------

